# What was your most recent water bill?



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Just received mine today and it was $325 for 6/14-7/18 - The period of time we had zero rain for 3+ weeks AND near 100 temps.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Mine was $48.99. 1" per week over 8,500 sqft.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Grizzly Adam said:


> Mine was $48.99. 1" per week over 8,500 sqft.


WOW! Cheap water! How many gallons did you use? 
I used 26,670 gallons which equals out to $0.122 per gallon, No sewer fees, that's straight water coming in.


----------



## falconsfan (Mar 25, 2019)

We in metro ATL (Fulton County) get to pay tiered rates in the summer. Last bill was $240 for 60 very dry days.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

What a difference a county over makes! Gwinnett County water bill came out to $50 for the irrigation (taking out the typical $35-40/mo household use, or 4k gallons). I only irrigate my 6500 TTTF portion, my TifTuf only gets what nature gives it... and it seems we got a lot more than you did last month !

For comparison sake, I used up 12K gallons of which 4K is typical household use. That means 8k gallons over 6.5k irrigated TTTF portion = 1,250 gallons/1000, averaging out to about $8/1000.

Here's our tiered pricing structure:

And this is to see what our off-month usage looks like (I'm approximating 4000 gallons)


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Jeffersonzoysia said:


> Grizzly Adam said:
> 
> 
> > Mine was $48.99. 1" per week over 8,500 sqft.
> ...


Your average turns out to be $12.xx per 1000-gal, or $0.012/gallon. (You misplaced your decimal point above). It makes me wonder if you're not being penalized/charged a higher rate due to your high usage. 26k gallons is A LOT for residential use. If you take out 4k gallons for household consumption that leaves 22k gallons over 9800sqft, or just about 4.25" of water per 1000, for the month. Does that sound right?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Jeffersonzoysia said:


> Grizzly Adam said:
> 
> 
> > Mine was $48.99. 1" per week over 8,500 sqft.
> ...


2,016. We are on a community well. No sewer fees either, we've got a lagoon. I guess technically I should have included current fixed charges -- $182.24. $75 of that is to build our account back up after the well gave out this spring after 40 years of service.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

corneliani said:


> Jeffersonzoysia said:
> 
> 
> > Grizzly Adam said:
> ...


 Yes, I did forget a zero in front of the .12, so 0.012 per gallon. :lol: 
I have 20,000 FT2 total that I had to irrigate during that time as well as a lot of potted plants and flowers that don't get watered when sprinklers are on. $325 two months per year I can live with. Most other months it's $25 - $30 for the 2 of us.


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

Jun 13 - Jul 8. 87,500 gallons. $532.66


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

dpainter68 said:


> Jun 13 - Jul 8. 87,500 gallons. $532.66


WOW!!!! You win the prize so far.


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

Jeffersonzoysia said:


> dpainter68 said:
> 
> 
> > Jun 13 - Jul 8. 87,500 gallons. $532.66
> ...


Not sure how much of a prize that is... Ha!


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

$167 for 11k gallons.


----------



## pgm (10 mo ago)

$256.26, 18,169 gal. 6/7-7/6. My normal water is $35. We get dinged at about 50/50% water/sewer. This was cheaper than expected due to how dry and hot is was.

In good news though, I don't have to tell anyone my address to find the house. Just find the only green lawn on the street!


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

pgm said:


> $256.26, 18,169 gal. 6/7-7/6. My normal water is $35. We get dinged at about 50/50% water/sewer. This was cheaper than expected due to how dry and hot is was.
> 
> In good news though, I don't have to tell anyone my address to find the house. Just find the only green lawn on the street!


LOL! I think many TLF members can say the same thing if they irrigated during those weeks! We had similar dry weather here, but fortunately we're now getting rain weekly, so I haven't had to use irrigation the last 2 full weeks.


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

June 6 to July 7

Usage 8000
maint fee 9.54
Water 46.08
Hydrant fee 3
Backflow protection 5.50

Total bill 64.12


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

I have not received my 1/4 bill yet so no idea what it cost yet.

How much does 12k gallons cost in your area.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

Think I pay right at $0.01 per gallon. So I have a ~$30 bill each month, or ~3000 gallons a month. It used to be a quarterly bill, but went monthly last year.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Just over $5/1000-gal for the first 8000 gallons. Tiers up to $10.xx anything over 12k-gallons. This is water only, no sewer.


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

Posted in another thread but copy and pasted to here

June 6 to July 7

Usage 8000
maint fee 9.54
Water 46.08
Hydrant fee 3
Backflow protection 5.50

Total bill 64.12


----------



## arrigetch peaks (Mar 27, 2019)

We pay a flat rate of $75 in my city. There are no water meters on residential homes.


----------

